# A good friend will come bail you out of jail ...



## RoseRed

but, a true friend will be sitting next to you saying, "Damn we f****d up!!!"


----------



## pixiegirl

I love it!!!


----------



## justhangn

I always liked "a friend gives you an alibi, a good friend helps you hide the body".


----------

